
Show HN: ShipIT for GitHub Management - fedeaperez
Hi, I&#x27;m Federico and I&#x27;m creating a Lightweight Project Management tool for Github.
This MVP is being tested from some friends and myself. There are 3 major features that I&#x27;m testing.<p>* Notes: To enhance the ability to create issues and product backlog from user feedback, ideas or simply &quot;online post-its&quot;.<p>* Board: To automate Sw iteration from issues and pull-requests. This is where progress is done.<p>* Suggestions: To recommend actions from your product backlog and board. This are suggestions made by ShipIT that improve how you develop, deploy and test features. Even adding resources like blog posts and articles about important topics.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback. Thanks!
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ship-it-app.herokuapp.com&#x2F;
======
chovy
Something's not working. Try again in a few minutes.

